
Chinese Girl Died in Plane Crash – What Has She Done to Deserve Online Malice - Pandaily
https://pandaily.com/chinese-girl-died-in-the-ethiopian-plane-crash-what-has-she-done-to-deserve-online-malice/
======
nutcracker46
Rule one for a happy life and peaceful afterlife: stay off of Weibo, WeChat,
Reddit, the Chans, and other social media. Where there is injury, trolls rush
in with salt.

Have a little hardness of heart, for a bit of "fuck you too" helps mitigate
the pain of being disrespected by strangers searching for someone to kick.

A lot of the hate seems to be based on class and gender. Resentment that the
young lady was from a family that could afford college (for a female) and
international travel.

